# What do you think of the Bermuda Triangle?



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

I was just curious what you thought of the Bermuda Triangle & all the vanishings of plane's, ships, & ppl? There's also another similar area just east of Japan around the water called The Devil's Sea I believe & has also had many strange vanishings. What's up with these to areas of the world?

We just finished watching this Bermuda Triangle documentary on "
TLC. Pretty freaky. Some believe it's connected with Aliens & UFO's.

Serious replies only please, thank you.


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2004)

I think the "visitors" are responsible.  what the fuck happens to all of the bodies ?  they never even find one bone...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

_ In the documentary they said how many things disappeared there ? _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Ok, this is just lame.  Seriously.  The reason planes and ships crash/sink there is because of underwater volcanoes/techtonic plates.  Basically the earth will "burp" if you will, and cause a super heated area of air to come to the surface.  Once this hot air comes to the surface, it is less dense than the cold air surrounding it.  Causing a plane to fall from the sky.  Same with ships, the water may boil/have bubbles, become less dense causing the ship to sink.  I saw a detailed documentary on it.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

can't remember exactly how many, but ppl, plane's & ships have been vanishing from that area as far back as WW2 maybe even WW1. Right after WW2 ended a fleet of 5 planes left Ft.Lauderdale on a training mission & never returned. 

This one guy who went on a trip to Miami with his father that normally takes around 75mins, mysteriously reached their destination in 47mins after flying through a corner of the triangle.
But on the way out of no where this huge electrical storm appeared above the water. They tried to find a way around or below it but there was no other way except through it. When they entered it there was all this lightning & looked like an electrical storm. Halfway through this bizarre storm, they saw what appeared to be a small patch of blue sky. They went for it, but as they drew closer, the clouds started turning in a counter clockwise direction forming a rotating circle. As they reached nearer, the opening appeared to be getting smaller. But they made it out. He looked back at the opening which had completely closed at this point. They had been trying to radio for help. At first it was a blue sky but all of a sudden this light grey sky with light in it appeared for a few minutes & then a completely blue sky appeared & finally the airport was on the radio giving them help.

They made it there safely but a trip that normally would take 75mins, only took 47mins after going through that storm. Some theorists believe that in certain areas when this sort of storm happens that there is a small loop hole in time.

Pretty freaky. Would anyone fly or sail through there to see if anything would happen?

I'm also wondering has anyone ever done any under water exploration in that area to see if anything strange is under there?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Have you ever heard of a fairy tale?  Thats what you just told.  Its not your fault though, the guy probably lied.  Loophole in time? suuuuure....


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, this is just lame.  Seriously.  The reason planes and ships crash/sink there is because of underwater volcanoes/techtonic plates.  Basically the earth will "burp" if you will, and cause a super heated area of air to come to the surface.  Once this hot air comes to the surface, it is less dense than the cold air surrounding it.  Causing a plane to fall from the sky.  Same with ships, the water may boil/have bubbles, become less dense causing the ship to sink.  I saw a detailed documentary on it.



what about all of the documented reports of electronic equipment failing ? that has nothing to do with super heated air...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

_ I guess that the theory of underwater volcanos can explain some of the facts. 
One interesting thing is that some large ships were found without nobody inside.  _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> what about all of the documented reports of electronic equipment failing ? that has nothing to do with super heated air...




The earth is surrounded by a giant magnetic field.  The field is powered by the earths core.  As you may know, most if not all of the electronic equipment today can be affected by magnetic waves.  I am thinking its some sort of freak occurance, but maybe the core somehow sends false signals in that area(burmuda triangle).  Dont know for sure, I will definately look into it. 

BTW, I do believe in extra terrestrial life.  I just dont think they have anything to do with this


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> One interesting thing is that some large ships were found without nobody inside.  _



Do you have a link to this?  I have never heard of this... If the ship has sunk, then it is possible that sea animals could have "snacked" on the people.  But to have none inside is odd...  I also wasnt aware that they had recovered a ship there.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

PreMier I said serious replies only please. 

We really have no idea what really lies behind that part of the world so I keep an open mind.

Vieope yes you are right about the ghost ships being found.

LAM yes everyone whether it was a plane of some sort or a ship of some sort, they all experienced mechanical malfunctions.

Some believe there is a huge case of electro magnetism in that area. But the question is what causes it.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

PreMier now those are serious replies.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

_I think *Premier* is being serious, he just don´t agree with us. It is better that way, I like to debate. _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

All I'm going to say is that I keep an open mind with these types of things.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Johnny-  How are those not serious replies?  Answer that.  I am giving the logical explanation to this.  Sure you can believe in hocus pocus, and voodoo, but there are sound answers as to why this stuff happens.  
The electromagnetism would be caused by the core.  Its what generates the earths magnetic field.  And lets just say that the volcanoes and techtonic plates that are there(bermuda triangle) also allow for some sort of distortion to escape like the hot gasses.  That would make some sence.


----------



## LAM (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> The earth is surrounded by a giant magnetic field.  The field is powered by the earths core.  As you may know, most if not all of the electronic equipment today can be affected by magnetic waves.  I am thinking its some sort of freak occurance, but maybe the core somehow sends false signals in that area(burmuda triangle).  Dont know for sure, I will definately look into it.
> 
> BTW, I do believe in extra terrestrial life.  I just dont think they have anything to do with this



All very good points.  It just seems strange that the occurances are selective.  why does it only occur some of the time ?

shit, I've probably been through the triangle at least 75 times in aircrafts and at least 20 times in decent sized boats.  And I'd be lying if I said that I don't get a liitle nervous every single time...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

_ One ship is Mary Celeste but there are others. 
He is linked to the Bermuda triangles but I don´t remember how. 
http://www.deafwhale.com/maryceleste/ _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 22, 2004)

Vieope cool link.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> All very good points.  It just seems strange that the occurances are selective.  why does it only occur some of the time ?
> 
> shit, I've probably been through the triangle at least 75 times in aircrafts and at least 20 times in decent sized boats.  And I'd be lying if I said that I don't get a liitle nervous every single time...



It could actually occur on a rotation.  I am not sure, but I dont think that they know at what rate the core turns.  But when the core is turning, it may constantly send out a "blip" "glitch"  or whatever you want to call it at a certian part of its rotation.  So the disturbances in theory could be calculated.

I would also be nervous.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ One ship is Mary Celeste but there are others.
> He is linked to the Bermuda triangles but I don´t remember how.
> http://www.deafwhale.com/maryceleste/ _



Thats an old boat man...  For all you know, pirates could have attacked and taken everyone as prisoner.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 22, 2004)

There is a website that discusses that the phenomena generally occurs near the end of August and during some phase of the moon.  I think this is why it is so selective.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats an old boat man...  For all you know, pirates could have attacked and taken everyone as prisoner.



_If you read the story they prove that it was not pirates. Everything was there. _


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

Compasses also dont seem to work there, why the earths minor magnetic field would be different there I would not recall, even if an explanation was given at all.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

What do you mean?  
If you hold a magnet to a compass it wont work.  Even if the earths poles are still functional.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2004)

Obviously, because it was overpowered natural magnetism. Something is screwy with magnetism there, is about all I remember.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 22, 2004)

I blame it on the democrats.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _If you read the story they prove that it was not pirates. Everything was there. _



Ok, just read that whole thing(damn that was long..) and it was an evacuation caused by a sea quake.  Not some sudden/mysterious disappearance


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 22, 2004)

I knew some sucker would come along and read that and then 'splain it to the rest of us lazy bastages. lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 22, 2004)

Yea, it was too long.  It basically sums it up in the first part of the story.  Then it goes on to explain how they came up with it


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

Here's my take on it.

 When the continents were drifting apart the underlying crust was stretched thin especially closer to the Americas.  It cooled so rapidly pockets of gas were trapped and the core was magnetically exposed.  Of course closer to Europe and Africa it has had time to thicken and this problem doesn't happen.

Offshore oil rigs have had problems with hitting pockets of gas in the ocean, if their small drills make bubbles large enough to cause problems then certainly nature can suck down a ship or even throw enough turbulence into the atmosphere to down some planes.

Compasses do work, but it points to true north.  One of the few places on Earth that this phenomenon occurs at.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I knew some sucker would come along and read that and then 'splain it to the rest of us lazy bastages. lol


Prem is the man for reading long pointless things (like threads LOL) Right Prem


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

Not a bad theory at all & could make perfect sense.

You are right about the true north. The true north is slightly north east of normal North & throws navigators & sailors off course by about 10 degrees so they say.


What about The Devil's Sea just east of Japan? Many of the same types of weird storms & vanishings have been going on there for a long time as well.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I blame it on the democrats.



 

-OD


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 23, 2004)

No no guys you are missing the obvious. This "Bermuda Triangle" should be renamed the "Rum Triangle". Everyone that enters this region of the world drinks the stuff and they get all disoriented, fall down and do silly things and make funny stories to explain to their bosses why they were not on the jobs. Those that disappear simply traded in their vessels etc. for more rum and are living blissfully on some tropical islands making more of the stuff.

-OD


----------



## Eggs (Apr 23, 2004)

Mystery Solved!

Hey OD, what kinda brand are they producing?  I need to know what the good stuff is...


----------



## ZECH (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, this is just lame.  Seriously.  The reason planes and ships crash/sink there is because of underwater volcanoes/techtonic plates.  Basically the earth will "burp" if you will, and cause a super heated area of air to come to the surface.  Once this hot air comes to the surface, it is less dense than the cold air surrounding it.  Causing a plane to fall from the sky.  Same with ships, the water may boil/have bubbles, become less dense causing the ship to sink.  I saw a detailed documentary on it.


Close but no cigar. It's actually pockets of methane gas that are released. The gas is heavier than air and that is what causes planes to crash and ships to sink.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

let's just go with the loophole in time theory.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_let´s go with the you and me in the bermuda triangle theory. _


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow!  I had no idea it was so large!!!


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Mystery Solved!
> 
> Hey OD, what kinda brand are they producing?  I need to know what the good stuff is...



"My brand". "We" are now almost all on the net and having a good time here in "the triangle". The other lil' secret is that ol' Ponce DeLeon was too far to the west when he went up to St. Augustine FL. Guess what's on tap here in the real fountain of youth and how many years ago me and my crew  traded in the old man's tea schooner and opted out of the system? 

Having a merry time and so far no one wants to leave. Yo-ho, Yo-ho...



-OD


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wow!  I had no idea it was so large!!!


I hear that alot, but thanks


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I blame it on the democrats.



Those BASTARDS!  



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_ It's actually pockets of methane gas that are released. The gas is heavier than air and that is what causes planes to crash and ships to sink.



That's where the WMD's are!!!


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Ok, this is just lame.  Seriously.  The reason planes and ships crash/sink there is because of underwater volcanoes/techtonic plates.  Basically the earth will "burp" if you will, and cause a super heated area of air to come to the surface.  Once this hot air comes to the surface, it is less dense than the cold air surrounding it.  Causing a plane to fall from the sky.  Same with ships, the water may boil/have bubbles, become less dense causing the ship to sink.  I saw a detailed documentary on it.




Now this makes some sense...you mean, kinda like some big tectonic fart?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Prem is the man for reading long pointless things (like threads LOL) Right Prem



 lol



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Close but no cigar. It's actually pockets of methane gas that are released. The gas is heavier than air and that is what causes planes to crash and ships to sink.



Ah, yea DG.  Excuse my "unscientific" terms.   I just wasnt right on, thanks for the clarification 



> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> Now this makes some sense...you mean, kinda like some big tectonic fart?



Yes, but as DG stated its methane(basically a fart).  I thought it was hot air, both are close right


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

We are getting way off topic here. That is why I said serious replies only instead of wasting space.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> We are getting way off topic here. That is why I said serious replies only instead of wasting space.



Hey man.  This is a public forum.  If you dont want people replying to a thread, then dont create one.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

Now let's be mature. I repect other ppl's thread's & almost always stay on topic. I don't see the point in talking about garbage that has nothing to do with the person's thread. 

That's the reason ppl post thread's on specific topics so that opinions & experiences can be given to the topic at hand. Not wasting space on something that's off topic. 

So serious replies would be appreciated.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Be mature?  I sure hope your kidding...  This is not really a "go by the rules" type of thing.  People have a right to comment on anything that they see fit.  IM is not just a public forum, its a community too.  If you dont like people talking with each other, then go somewhere where it is "orderly".


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

Like I said I have the respect for other ppl's thread's & stay on topic. That's why they posted a particular topic, so that particular topic could be discussed.

What if you posted a thread about the best ways of training your chest for maximum growth & some dude starts talking about training legs & cardio? I'm sure you'd get annoyed.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Thats good that you stay on topic.  But some members here have "relationships" if you will.  Sometimes they like to say "Hi" or "How goes it?".  If you want information that is organized, then you are in the wrong place sorry man.

These are two totally different things.  Now if I posted "said thread" and some members shot the breeze in there that is closer to what is hapening here.  Sure its not the most orderly thing, but its going to happen, and you have to live with it.  And I really wouldnt be bothered, because I do the same fuckin thing.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_ Hey *Johnnny*, going "off topic" happens with all threads. That is what makes them alive. _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

I don't mind ppl saying what's up or hi. But I'm sure you would get a little bit annoyed if some dude started talking about legs & cardio in a chest thread.

It's too bad that threads go off topic all the time, but none of us are perfect. No harm done, the only thing we can do with an off topic thread is to get it back on track.

So are some of your opinions of the Bermuda Triangle?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_Do you think that there is a relation between the myth of Atlantis and the myth of the bermuda triangle ? _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

I've heard that theory before & it's a very interesting one.3


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_ http://www.greatdreams.com/bermuda.htm
 Have fun  
What the number 3 means in the end of your phrase? _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

Damn thats long...  I think Atlantis was near Africa, moreso than America.  Thats if it really exhisted...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

_ There is a person in Brazil that says he can prove that Atlantis is in the south of India.  I don´t have the knowledge to judge. _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 23, 2004)

See, far away from the bermuda triangle 

Do you know this person?  Have a report of his work?

Johnnny- BTW, THREAD HIJACK


----------



## Vieope (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Do you know this person?  Have a report of his work?


_ No, I don´t know him but I know he wrote a book about it. I am gonna search for it. 
Is there other mystery in the sea or just these two ? _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

I love reading & seeing stuff like this. Very interesting, thank you for taking your time to look for this & display this for all us.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _
> Is there other mystery in the sea or just these two ? _



I am a Golden Shellback and have been through the Realm of the Golden Dragon.  Look that up.


----------



## LAM (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I am a Golden Shellback and have been through the Realm of the Golden Dragon.  Look that up.



sounds like something a Squid would do ! lol

are you ex-Navy ?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)

Am I only allowed to reply if I've experienced the Bermuda Triangle?


----------



## maniclion (Apr 23, 2004)

Of course I am, but all sailors know of the Realm of the Golden Dragon and how honorable it is to be a Golden Shellback since long ago, pirates even.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well now Vieope...I do have one question you might be able to assist me with - a couple of years ago, when I attended a UFO conference as part of some graduate research, I watched one presentation that depicted sightings and "experiences" in Brazil. The speaker showed marks on one man and told stories of another man who wouldn't leave his house for several weeks after his "experience." But one thing that seemed different about these stories is that people said their encounters were more violent than I have read about American situations. 

Do people down there talk much about these things happening? 

I'm sorry, Johnny - I don't know much about the Bermuda Triangle - most of my information about that is from years ago, before they made many discoveries about how things can happen in the area.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 23, 2004)

kbm8795 funny you mention UFO's. I was thinking of starting a thread of UFO's & if anyone has seen them or believed in them. I started a thread on this topic in the other forum & most ppl responded seriously.

But since you brought it up here I'll share my sighting with you tomorrow. I don't have time now as I'm on my way out for a coffee.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 23, 2004)

Great, Johnny! I would be interested in hearing about your experiences. I just attended the annual conference this year to gather some more information, and thought it had a more scholarly approach than I saw at the last one I visited. I'm surprised how many people really spend a lot of time exploring that and/or believe they have had experiences. 

I've not really had one, at least nothing that I could have confirmed. I've read a few books about it, but mostly research concerning media coverage and various conspiracy theories.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 24, 2004)

_It is true *kbm8795*, some attacks are very violent. The UFO scene in Brazil is quite interesting and active. I could show you some links but you don´t understand portuguese 
One of the most interesting and well known is the "Varginha" case.
I said Varginha.  
http://www.parascope.com/nb/brazil.htm _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 24, 2004)

Well when I was about 14yrs old at away camp for about a month. I went for about 4 summers in a row with friends from football & highschool. Every summer in a row that we were there for at least 5 days out of the summer maybe more whether it was day or night myself, friends other campers & counsellors would always see this round, silvery grey metallic object with no sharp edges or sound hovering over different parts of the camp & across the lake. At night we couldn't clearly see it, but on a clear night we could make out the round shape, at times there would be a bright orange light shining from the center of the object. We noticed that if you looked at it too long the orange light would fade until it was dark, but we could still see the object hovering around. One day on the last day of summer camp of the last summer we went there in broad day light with parents there, we happened to be at the baseball diamond & the silver grey perfectly rounded object flew at a not too fast speed (with no sound) over the baseball diamond in broad daylight & about 20 people including campers, us, counsellors & parents all saw it & were pointing at it until it disappeared from our view from flying away. A few ppl managed to get pictures of it, but they were ppl I didn't know & some of them were parents. This was creepy mainly because this was always a very quiet area with no planes or helicopters ever in the area. Some ppl here will probably think I'm full of sh!t but it's true & about 20 other ppl saw it as well. I truly believe the government knows a hell of a lot more than they're leading on & that there have been many cover ups going all the way back to the Roswell crash. In the other forum this one dude believed the media about it being a whether balloon & posted links to some documents about it. I said to him that the military probably had the site cleaned up within a couple of hours after it crashed & planted remains of a whether balloon to cover it up & list all the documents to back that up. We don't know how sneaky these ppl are if they want to hide something. 
"The Truth is Out There!".


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _It is true *kbm8795*, some attacks are very violent. The UFO scene in Brazil is quite interesting and active. I could show you some links but you don´t understand portuguese
> One of the most interesting and well known is the "Varginha" case.
> I said Varginha.
> http://www.parascope.com/nb/brazil.htm _




Thanks, Vieope. . .that was an interesting link. I remember at the original presentation about sightings in Brazil, there was speculation about the differences in appearance between how some creatures were seen there compared with those that have been sighted in the U.S. or Canada. At the same time, it looks like your government follows several of the same kinds of procedures that other governments do when they are sighted. 

I didn't realize that there was speculation that they had actually captured one alien body, but that no one outside the government has apparently seen it. I wonder whatever became of it? 

I know you said that UFO sightings seem to be active, and you live in a very large country. Do you think that a lot of people believe in them or that it is very common to have these sightings? I was a little surprised to read that Dr. John Mack had traveled down there as an investigator - he was one of the organizers for the first scientific conference at a large American university in 1992. As a professor of psychiatry, he faced a lot of criticism for his theories about how these sightings and "abduction" experiences may be manifested in someone's mind; yet he has persisted in his work for quite a few years now.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Well when I was about 14yrs old at away camp for about a month. I went for about 4 summers in a row with friends from football & highschool. Every summer in a row that we were there for at least 5 days out of the summer maybe more whether it was day or night myself, friends other campers & counsellors would always see this round, silvery grey metallic object with no sharp edges or sound hovering over different parts of the camp & across the lake. At night we couldn't clearly see it, but on a clear night we could make out the round shape, at times there would be a bright orange light shining from the center of the object. We noticed that if you looked at it too long the orange light would fade until it was dark, but we could still see the object hovering around. One day on the last day of summer camp of the last summer we went there in broad day light with parents there, we happened to be at the baseball diamond & the silver grey perfectly rounded object flew at a not too fast speed (with no sound) over the baseball diamond in broad daylight & about 20 people including campers, us, counsellors & parents all saw it & were pointing at it until it disappeared from our view from flying away. A few ppl managed to get pictures of it, but they were ppl I didn't know & some of them were parents. This was creepy mainly because this was always a very quiet area with no planes or helicopters ever in the area. Some ppl here will probably think I'm full of sh!t but it's true & about 20 other ppl saw it as well. I truly believe the government knows a hell of a lot more than they're leading on & that there have been many cover ups going all the way back to the Roswell crash. In the other forum this one dude believed the media about it being a whether balloon & posted links to some documents about it. I said to him that the military probably had the site cleaned up within a couple of hours after it crashed & planted remains of a whether balloon to cover it up & list all the documents to back that up. We don't know how sneaky these ppl are if they want to hide something.
> "The Truth is Out There!".




Well, I'm not going to claim you are full of shi*t. . .there are too many people out there who already believe they have seen something before, and it sounds to me like you and your campmates saw something repeatedly over several summers and it didn't look like a "weather balloon" to any of you. 

I am interested though - I know you were only about 14 at the time, but had you thought much about UFOs before you had ever seen the object, or had an idea or strong belief in their existence before you ever saw one? And it seems as if there were several people witnessing this at the same time - do you remember how you reacted or how other people reacted to those sightings? It doesn't sound like anyone was too frightened, except maybe when all the parents and counselors were there at the baseball diamond. 

I remember a few people telling me that when they first had an experience, they would first see an object and be curious, but sometimes have a slight, very uneasy feeling in their stomach, as if they could somehow instinctively sense this was too out of the ordinary and had some fear. . .which would make some sense. I mean, if I was walking down the street and something like that appeared, I think I would be fascinated but probably panic if it started coming closer. 

It's interesting that people sometimes feel that the government tries to offer some explanation, even if it doesn't add up in the minds of those who witnessed it....but doesn't an experience like that change the way you see things afterwards?


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 24, 2004)

As I said I was at that camp for 4yrs starting at the age of 13yrs old & my last year at the camp was when I was 17yrs old. I saw it when I was 14, 15, 16, & 17yrs old. 

I was aware of UFO's & the possibility of alien life at the age of 10yrs old with things I saw on television & documentaries & Unsolved Mysteries with Robert Stack.

I guess I should've mentioned the ppl's reaction & mine. I was shocked at what I saw. A parent, couple of counsellors & a couple of campers at the same time shouted out "what the hell is that?

The rest of the ppl including me were speechless & just stared at the object in disbelief. Some of the younger kids were scared & ran to their parents & pointed it out to them & shouted out "what the hell is that?

Sorry I left out that important information. The last time I saw it was in the summer of 1995 the last year I went there. This camp is about an hour & a half away from Kingston Ontario.

But as far as I'm concered, there seems to be a lot more of these sightings in the United States, at least that I'm aware of. I could be wrong.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 24, 2004)

_ I think that was a kodak moment. 
Where is the picture ?  _


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

I think that is an interesting story, Johnnny - and it must have left a definite impression on your concepts of the universe and reality. I wonder if anyone at the time took a picture, or if they were just so startled that they could do nothing more than stare in disbelief. It must have been strange to see it every year you were at camp - and never get some kind of explanation for the phenomenon. 

I'm not sure about this, but isn't there a RCAF base in or near Kingston? I know that seems like a long shot, but the first (or second) explanation for these sightings sometimes claims that the objects are some kind of government aircraft. While that might seem doubtful given that the shape and silence doesn't seem to line up with the design of conventional aircraft, it does make you wonder about such things. 

Actually, I gather there have been a lot of sightings in Canada. When I was at the last conference, I sat in on one seminar led by Grant Cameron, who is a longtime Canadian researcher who lives in Manitoba. He's very articulate, and showed slides of sightings south of the city along the mile roads (out in the Prairies, roads were apparently laid one mile apart and at one mile intersections to link farms). There was also a presentation about a series of sightings in Nova Scotia, though I don't remember those as being recent. 

I think it's an interesting subject, even though it gets clouded by claims that governments conduct coverups and intimidate witnesses or by some people who stage sightings for cheap publicity. It sounds like you definitely saw something different, though, especially at four different years of your life in the same location. 

Some people I've interviewed say they often don't tell anyone about seeing one because they fear persecution. I was not-so-surprised to hear of cases where people who said they were brought aboard these craft lost their jobs or were branded as crazy. Of course there is a big difference between seeing one and claiming some kind of abduction, but I wonder if people find it so hard to believe that they just don't want to know that so many people have experienced these things. 

It's strange - I remember one Gallup Poll indicated that a large majority of Americans believe there is probably some form of intelligent life out there. We've even funded large radio transmitters to send messages and receive them from deep space (remember that movie "Contact"?) so it indicates there is some level of belief that a lot of people, like you, have seen something that has never been properly explained. And reports of objects extend back into at least the 19th century, and some were reported in newspapers at the time. Imagine how strange it must have been to see something in the sky at a time when there were no airplanes, possibly no widespread use of hot air balloons, and no automobiles yet! 

I'll have to pull some files to give more information on this, but I remember one case in a small town in Texas around the turn of the last century in which the newspaper reported a sighting and a crash. The claim is that there is still a marked grave there, but the city and courts had refused to exhume the contents. One company featured that in an advertisement a few years ago. . .I'll have to locate that information. 

Honestly, I don't know if I'm a believer or not - the more work I've done on this research project, the more in the middle I am on the subject. But I'm sure interested in how...well, spotting that four years in a row...has affected your outlook, Johnnny. Do you tell many people? And how do they handle it when you tell them your story?


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 24, 2004)

Very interesting stuff. You seem more into it than I & I'm a true believer.

I guess I forgot to mention I saw some parents & kids taking pictures of it, but they were ppl I didn't know.

But yes there maybe a military base near Kingston Ontario, but I highly doubt that they have that kind of technology. & we did see it every summer I was there & it was the same object or at least an aircraft of the same model. Whether it was human, I don't think so.

I truly believe we aren't alone, a Universe this huge & thousands of unexplored galaxies & planets. I'm sure there are planets with life forms that are inferior to us as well as superior that have technology that is say 500 years ahead of our technology.

As for God I believe that there is one universal God that all religions & life forms prayer to, & worship. I believe God is Universal & is everywhere & sees everything everywhere.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Very interesting stuff. You seem more into it than I & I'm a true believer.
> 
> I guess I forgot to mention I saw some parents & kids taking pictures of it, but they were ppl I didn't know.
> ...




I really appreciate how open you are about talking about this - and I think you have a really interesting outlook on how you view the universe since those sightings.  I often think people are transformed a bit by the experience - and gosh, if I had seen what you had so many times over those years, I would probably be apt to be a believer too. 

I do think that some of the researchers have a lot of hangups about government conspiracies to coverup these things - and I have mixed feelings about the extent of that activity.  On one hand, it seems like it would be impossible for a government to really coverup something that has had so many reports - and yet there could be a compelling interest in doing so...imagine how people might react to confirmation of an advanced civilization in terms of government and social institutions like religion. It could cause a lot of havoc. 

But that leaves people like you, who not only saw something once, but many times over several years, in a strange position. If a person sees something with their eyes, has other people around who see the same thing, and no known explanation can verify that it is something manmade, then it raises other kinds of questions that humanity might not be ready to really answer. 

I just wonder if these things get confused with stuff like the "face" on Mars, or a lot of those other things like the Loch Ness Monster. . .even though really, these are all separate kinds of experiences and beliefs. 

While I was at this conference, I stumbled on this random little video that a vendor had crammed into a box of books and stuff...it was a homemade video about a crop circle dating from 1992 in a county about 70 miles from me. The vendor offered me the tape for like $1.50. . .and when I got home, I noticed there was a lab assessment for the soil and plants folded up in the box. I took the tape and the lab assessment to our Plant and Soil Research Center here at the University - they are looking over the material to see if they can find any criticism of the way this farmer made the tape. 

I've been rather surprised at the lengths some of these researchers are going to try to apply more measureable techniques to prove the validity of reports of things like crop circles and UFO sightings. To me, it indicates that they believe in things they've experienced deeply enough to put a lot of time and effort into seeking some kind of answer. 

I have a harder time understanding those who say they have had alien "abductions," however. This is probably because it is more difficult to grasp the story of someone who says they've been "on a ship" when I've had no related kind of experience. I've seen that there are many theories out there about why people have had such experiences, ranging from some kind of psychological disorders to subconscious belief creation. Of course, it doesn't mean these experiences didn't happen - they just seem to baffle scientists and psychologists who struggle to provide some kind of explanation. When I approached one of those people at the conference, I could sense their hesitation and defensiveness about the subject even in a location where they were surrounded by others who were apt to believe them. . .I gather that comes from feelings that they'll be persecuted and laughed at if they tell their stories. 

I can remember some faculty in my own department who laughed at my research idea when I first started to present it. I didn't even get past the first mention of "UFOs and people who say they have had alien experiences" before some faculty members started laughing. This was exactly the reason why I knew I stumbled on a good research topic - if people have preconceived notions, it's something worth looking at and understanding on a deeper level. They aren't laughing now... 

Now I should ask you....does this mean you believe in things like ghosts...or like voodoo...or things like that? I know they are much different, but I have heard skeptics claim that people who believe in one thing probably believe in all the others, and I don't think that is necessarily true. Besides, you have seen something with your own eyes, and that makes a big difference!


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 24, 2004)

kbm8795 yes I've told many ppl, & I know my friends who went to camp with me have also told other ppl.

Some ppl responded very well & thought it could've been a UFO as some of these other ppl are believers to. But there were also some ppl who thought we were crazy & wouldn't be convinced. My father isn't a believer. Some ppl thought we just saw a satellite, but the funny thing is there never is aircraft of any kind no matter how small in that area. & a few others wanted to share whatever we were smoking LOL.

But the majority of the ppl believed that it could've been some aircraft of some sort human or not. Like I said I doubt that the Canadian Military has that type of aircraft technology, small, fast & no sound able to come to a complete halt & speed off in a second. I have a buddy in the Canadian military who's finishing a course to become the commander of a tank batallion. He tells us that they are still using tanks from the late 70's & early 80's. Just goes to show you how little money is put into the Canadian Forces. He says he's almost embarrassed to be a part of it.

One of my buddies from camp was in Vancouver in 1998 & saw a low hovering UFO in broad daylight. But it looked as if it was cloaked or camouflaged or something remember how the Predator looked when he was cloaked? You could still see something but you could see right through it. They were both scared sh!tless.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> I said to him that the military probably had the site cleaned up within a couple of hours after it crashed & planted remains of a whether balloon to cover it up & list all the documents to back that up.



Yes indeed, because that was not the original story at all. Guess who got relieved of duties.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> We've even funded large radio transmitters to send messages and receive them from deep space (remember that movie "Contact"?) so it indicates there is some level of belief that a lot of people, like you, have seen something that has never been properly explained.



Almost every computer geek has run SETI@Home at least once.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 24, 2004)

I do believe in paranormal things, reincarnation to an extent, the possibility of The City of Atlantis & other things. 

As for UFO's I've seen ancient hieroglyphics with images of man on the ground pointing up to triangular, saucer. circular & round shaped  flying objects flying or hovering over them. Now some of the shapes I saw were very much the same to the shapes of those in many sightings in videos & pictures. Now that's freaky because way back then there was no such thing as aircraft of any kind way way way back then. So those ppl were obviously seeing things in the sky as well as us. Which could say how long they've been visiting this planet.

My curiosity is why won't these visitors make themselves present to the general public? They are probably affraid we will try to destroy them. Or maybe they have been dealing with secret governments for years & we have no clue.

As for the Rosewell crash in the 50's many ppl believe the military covered it up with remains of a wheather balloon. Did you know that Area 51 has existed for a long time & those bases go back as far back as base 1? To some this maybe considered a fantasy or sci-fi flick but as far as we know with how deep conspiracies go back, some believe that the alien bodies & craft were taken to Area 51 & kept underground for many years & studied & like I said covered up with remains of a whether balloon & provided all the documents necessary to make this story look good. But within the last 10yrs or so the craft & bodies have been moved to another Area base (they go as high as 60 maybe higher now) because Area 51 has become too much of a tourist attraction even with the tight security everything has still been moved.

But I truly believe that there are huge conspiracies alien & ufo related & other non ufo related conspiracies that the government has covered up to hide the truth from the public.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow....that is very interesting. But I do know that not every government seems to take a negative approach to these reports - the French and the Belgian governments both have official commissions that deal with investigations of this nature. 

I certainly can't blame you for believing in exploring some of these things - and while I sometimes think some examples are overly exaggerated, there are still possibilities that haven't ever been adequately explained. I think one of my own instinctive reactions to stories of sightings has been that they are most often experienced by people who are not celebrities, who generally don't want publicity, and who are don't experience such things everyday. I've read accounts from debunkers who think that everyone who says they've seen a UFO is someone with Star Trek posters all over the walls of their home, but then obviously, everyone with Star Trek posters does not go off to camp four years in a row and see a UFO....know what I mean? 

As for Roswell, I'm not sure how I feel about that. I've thought about filing FOA documents for some reports, but it's been pretty exhaustively researched, and my own dissertation work isn't about proving whether they are true or not - I'm mainly exploring the experiences and how they are communicated to a wider public. 

When I was in Cleveland for a Communication conference earlier this month, I stumbled on a cover story in a local newspaper that recounted a major sighting in Ohio back in the mid-1960's - there were a rash of sightings back then around the country. The saucer was chased by law enforcement officers through several counties and even across the border into West Virginia, I believe...but the telling thing to me was what happened to the officers later. They claim they were told to keep quiet about the experience, and one officer was so affected that he left his job, left his wife and moved into an isolated wooded area where he doesn't communicate much with the outside world. 

I remember some sightings in Gulf Breeze, FL, that were reported regularly in the small beach town's newspaper. It attracted so much attention that people would just travel there and stake out a spot to look for them at night. . .however, some photos that were produced turned out to be a hoax, and when the newspaper was purchased by another company, they issued instructions not to publish any more accounts. 

I visited Roswell a couple of years ago - and while I wasn't allowed up to the ranch site (there were wild fires raging in the mountains) I spent a lot of time with people in the library archives (including one person who was living in the town at the time). While I'm not sure that it affected me too much, I was fascinated with one map that had little lights that indicated reports of sightings around the country, and they had some neat gift stuff in the little museum shop. 

You know, there is a place in east-central Wisconsin that holds a UFO Daze every year - it's at a "UFO" bar called "Benson's Hideaway" and usually about the third week of July, I think. People gather and listen to speakers about sightings and stuff, and then spend the evenings outside along the lake sipping beers and watching for UFOs. People who attend the event claim the area is known to get a lot of sightings. 

The town of Elmwood, Wisconsin (in the other side of the state) has held a weekend UFO festival before, based on a rash of sightings that apparently took place there several years ago. It seems like there are plenty of people who either have experienced these things or believe in their existence. 

Of course, I might get bashed for making this statement about one gift item I saw at the conference.....one vendor had a complete nativity scene for sale, except all of the characters (baby Jesus, Mary, Joseph, the three wise men) had green alien faces!!! It was probably my bad, but I laughed hysterically when I saw that display. Still, I think to some people it might make some reasonable sense. I'll have to get one of those to send to Mudge.... 

You know, one thing I did notice about people attending conferences is that they seem (for the most part) reasonable working people who have just experienced something different and without explanation. Most seemed fairly religious (some had cross necklaces) and didn't see their experiences as in any conflict with standard religious beliefs. 

I think both the press and the government has some problems figuring out how to cover these happenings. 

I'm glad you haven't had many negative experiences telling people, Johnnny...but do you think you might hold deeper beliefs in many other things because of those sightings?


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Almost every computer geek has run SETI@Home at least once.




I forgot about that - I just didn't realize that SETI was so widespread. 

One speaker mentioned that it seemed as if younger people easily accepted that it was likely there were other civilizations out there somewhere (outer space, another dimension, a place where there were no bans on supplements...hehehe)...but that they tended to ask more questions about where the search for life was looking now rather than if there was any out there.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 24, 2004)

Any hills overlooking Area 51 were bought up years ago, nobody can approach the area and see anything now.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 25, 2004)

Could there be a cover up of another sort going on? There are thousands and thousands of documented statements of miraculous accounts of people having close encounters with what are described as ???heavenly beings??? and direct communication and signs, wonders and visions. There are even many documented accounts of people that have willfully died or been persecuted rather than renounce there testimony after being bullied and threatened. For many God is a UFO and to others it is all a fabrication. What if there were aliens living among us that have worked themselves into all the major political offices who are against God? What if they were doing everything in their power to keep anyone from learning the truth because they knew that God wanted to give mankind amazing power and that we were destined to rule the universe and more? What if the government was covering up direct irrefutable evidence that he sent his representative here and that a visitation and complete transformation of the planet was soon to take place? There is only one truth, ???what is ??? Is???. 
-OD


----------



## Vieope (Apr 25, 2004)

_Almost all of the stories are generated because we can´t face the fact that we are alone. _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 25, 2004)

OceanDude interesting theory but believable.

kbm8795 very interesting stuf. You are definitely more into this stuff than I & I'm a true believer. I just can't be bothered to look for info that probably has been covered up the government or military or secret government. But I've looked up some things on the internet & found some interesting things. But I just can't do it late at night as some of it creeps me out.

As for your Star Trek fan & having posters all over the walls for ppl who have seen or believe in UFO's that is completely untrue.
My father is a big Trekie. He has season 1-7 of Star Trek TNG on DVD, all the original Star Trek's on Video tape & all their movies on DVD's, & he has Voyager, Deep Space 9 & the new series all on tape but he preferred the original & TNG the best & didn't really like the others. But my point being he isn't a believer in UFO's at all. I am, & I'm not much of a Trekie. I only really like the movies & TNG somewhat but wouldn't go out of my way to collect them.

One comedy action about UFO's you should watch is with the late great John Ritter & James Belushi from the late 80's. Some of it is a bit silly, but it makes it funny. But the conspiracy theories they use for their story line are interesting. Check it out, it made me laugh over & over.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 25, 2004)

That sounds like an interesting movie to watch - I'll have to see if it's still available. 

I do know that researchers claim they approach every President about divulging information - including President Bush. During the 2000 campaign, he apparently told one believer that he would be cooperative about releasing information, but never did so once he was in office. Of course that doesn't mean he was participating in a coverup - there could be any number of reasons for ignoring those requests. 

Some of the complaints are that letters to the President receive nothing but routine "thanks for writing" responses, with remarks about freedom and the economy - which means some assistant sticks the wrong form letter into an envelope and mails it off. It was rather interesting to see these people show some anger with the current Administration about that issue, though I'm not sure any other Administration would be cooperative or necessarily have any additional information they would care to divulge. 

It is interesting to note that there were, especially in the 1950's, when these sightings were widely reported in the media, some religious groups formed that linked their image of God directly with visitations. Some of those groups interpreted the lack of direct public contact at the time as being linked to mankind's inability to progress beyond our sometimes destructive nature. 

At the same time, there has been speculation that the variety of shapes of these objects may indicate that there isn't just one group of "aliens" with an interest in our planet. While we hear a lot about the typical, greenish-gray buglike creatures, others have reported that there were different shapes and colors to the beings they say they have encountered. 

Some of those people who have been persecuted for recounting their stories have faced problems not only with government employees, but with certain religious groups who contend that we are the only intelligent life God created in the universe and from fellow citizens who have difficulty fathoming the possibility of a sighting or experience. 

I can see why you would get a jittery response from the idea of looking at government reports. Since you experienced multiple sightings over several years, official references to them have to remind you of your own experience. 

I'm actually glad you are bringing these points up - I had missed some notes I took at this conference to check media reports from a small town in Arkansas. In that case, a young man had told friends and neighbors for quite a long time that he has had contact with aliens, and that when he died, they were going to come and take him. Apparently, when he died and was put in the cemetary next to a field in that rural area, an intricate crop circle appeared. Of course, I didn't hear any account of disturbance of the grave itself. 

There was apparently a fairly widely reported sighting over Phoenix a few years ago - I heard a few eyewitness account that an object the size of at least a football field slowly moved over the city. It was reported in the press, but caused some shock among people who saw the size of it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe it is definetly possible that aliens exist
but I doubt that we will ever really meet them, by the time we have the technology to go to other galaxies
the Sun will have blown up and destroyed the earth

We were sepperated for obvious reasons

Look at our  history

what happened when one group of Peoples met another?
War, death, slavery....etc

Whats to stop interspacial
warfare??

We will never meet them and if we do...
I just hope to God i will be long dead, (and in heaven, lol)


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 25, 2004)

You'll be sitting in paradise, powerlifting with your cat and feeding him endless amounts of catnip.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 25, 2004)

I believe the movie Johnny was referring to was titled "Real Men".

I've seen that movie numerous times, and it's very funny.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 25, 2004)

Stickboy yes the movie's name is "Real Men". I meant to write the name but forgot it. You should be able to find it at video rental stores or video rental stores that carry older movies.

kbm8795 that is damn creep about the guy who said that when he died the aliens would come for him & after he died, there were crop circles near by guys grave. Were they directly over top of the grave or just off to the side? That was one hell of a coincidence.

As for crop circles, I believe some are hoax's. But I believe that some  could be inprints of the bottom of a UFO landing on the ground. Mainly because some of the shapes on the crop circles look too accurate & too perfectly designed to be done by man as man can make mistakes. Plus some of the crop circles are so big that you can only see them from the sky. So how the hell would you know what you're designing being on the groudn?

Just my opinions & beliefs.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 25, 2004)

I know what you are saying, Johnnny - and thanks for the movie title, Stickboy - I'll look for that as soon as this evil semester is over. 

The slide they showed of the crop design (and it was amazingly intricate) was taken from a farmer's field just across a country road from the cemetary where the man was buried. I'm not sure what to make of it - I haven't done a lot of studying about crop circles, and I know some have been hoaxes and there have been explanations about them. On the other hand, you are right - some of the designs are so amazing that it almost looks like they would have to do an actual count of the plants and make a perfect imprint - something that seems like it would be a pretty big waste of time for a hoax. 

One of the researchers at the conference had a long presentation about circles - including some on a recent trip to The Netherlands. She used a lot of intricate lab reports, but not being a plant and soil specialist, I could only ascertain the deviations in the composition charts without knowing how large those have to be to not be attributed to other factors (like soil composition, drainage area, whether it's in a small valley or incline in the field). Her presentation was one reason I picked up that video about a circle 70 miles from here, even though it happened 12 years ago. Since the preliminary lab report was in it, it ended up being something interesting for the University plant/soil research people to look over. 

As soon as I get some spare time, I'll start looking to see if there are any press clips from the town in Arkansas - just to see if there was any report at the time. I'll also track down that Texas news story about the crash and apparent burial from the turn of the century - I thought that was definitely an eerie event, though it seems strange to me why the courts wouldn't let the body ever be exhumed and examined. I might be able to get ahold of some court proceedings about that this summer. 

Despite the twists and turns of the theories and debates between people in different fields about the cause of sightings and abduction "experiences," this has been a pretty interesting project. Luckily, I have other research to lean on for my vitae - otherwise I could end up being known as the "UFO guy"...hehehe.

So do you ever go out at night now, or even sometimes during the day, and find yourself looking up and wondering if you'll ever see that saucer again? Geez - I think I would be looking up every day and wondering. . .


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 25, 2004)

Well you are right, I'm always looking up at the sky when I'm driving or outside or something. Sometimes I think I've seen it, & it turns out to be a plane.

I should've mentioned this earlier I just remembered it. The year I was turning 15 (this was after the first summer I saw that UFO) I was visiting relatives in Toronto around X-Mas time. We were driving home about 20mins from my fathers house in Montreal. I'm looking around it was about 8pm I think on a Sunday night. I look up & I see this round object hovering over the highway pretty low about as high maybe a bit higher than the height of the highway street lights. I tried to get my fathers attention & he caught a glimpse of  the silenced object just as it hovered over the trees. He was in just as much shock as I was. This took place in the winter of 1993 about 15mins or so outside of Montreal. That was the other sighting I had away from summer camp probably the only one outside from summer camp.

kbm8795 what do you think about what I saw in the ancient hieroglyphics that I mentioned in a few replies above this one?


----------



## supertech (Apr 25, 2004)

There supposly alot of ufo sightings here in arizona.I have yet to see one myself.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 25, 2004)

Really Arizona? Keep your eyes & if possible your camera ready if.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 25, 2004)

That was an interesting sighting, Johnnny...but didn't you mention that your father wasn't a believer? Or maybe he might have just dismissed that glimpse of an object when you were driving to Montreal that night. 

I'm interesting about what you've seen in hieroglyphics - I've seen a bit of information about that, along with all of those programs that raised questions about very long landing strips or markings in South America, etc. I'm not sure what to make of those stories, though. It would make some sense that, if ancients saw something flying in the air, it would be memorable enough to record - but then don't you wonder why there might be a large gap in recording those things later on? 

On the other hand, I suppose some theorize that alien contact was behind development of accurate mathematical systems by civilizations in Central and South America, and of course, there are those who wonder if there was some engineering help in designing some of the seven wonders of the ancient world. 

There is one theorist who tries to link UFO sightings to Middle Ages mythology - apparently he is trying to see if there is a link between belief in elves and fairies and the like and where these characters originated in thought before they were passed down to the next generation. 

You know, I just stumbled on this while looking for something else....do you think the description of this object is similar to what you experienced at camp? 

CANADA DISC
CONCORD, ONTARIO -- John P. writes, Why do you go on about UFO sightings? I am a contactee and have the visitors in my home? Every sighting you advertise includes a bright light! Or a bluish light! Or a whitish light! Bull! The UFO I saw was in broad daylight and had no lights at all! "For some reason, I do not know why, a large dull gray metal sphere appeared over the rail yard where I was working (Macmillan Yard in Concord Ontario). We were having noon lunch and I happened to gaze out the window and summoned the men there, "Hey look. A genuine UFO." Not many were interested but Alex, said, "Interesting...." Then Edward, who smirked and said ,"Where?" I had to point it out. He started swearing his head off and ran back to his seat, yelling, "I didn't see anything! I didn't see anything!" Interesting reactions. He now denies it. The UFO hung there immovable, no motion. We watched it a few minutes, then Alex sat back down to his meal. Another strange reaction. When it was just me looking, it darted off, circled the yard, which is miles across, then I think I saw it again in the distance, westward. It was too big for a balloon...at least 10 meters across. No noise, no clouds, no wind, no lights, no windows and it moved smoothly. 


I don't know where Concord, Ontario is located..and while this isn't very detailed, the description seems similar to what you remember seeing...and this was reported about a year ago, I think.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> There supposly alot of ufo sightings here in arizona.I have yet to see one myself.



And Anza Southern California.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

My father was & still is a disbeliever. He was like "it was probably a satellite". But I don't think so because at the point we were driving under it to the point it hovered over it, it looked as if it started to speed up as we were the only car on the highway at that moment. In other words it looked as if it was trying to hide.

But this object had no lights. But I will never forget that bright orange light from the UFO at camp that would dim to nothing if you looked at it for to long.

I should've mentioned this earlier but I just remembered this, this morning. One night at around 9pm the counsellors would have their free time to hangout. At this point the guys & girls my age were part time counsellors & we were all hanging out at the rec hall were plays, movies, dances & other activities are held. Myself & 2 of my friends decided to go outside for some fresh air as it was a warm summer night. We kept walking & we were joking around about something. Then from where we were we saw this rectangular shaped orange ligth sitting in the grass next to the rec hall building. There was a window on that side of the building & we just thought it was shinning through the window as I pointed the rectangular orange light on the ground. But in the rec hall there are several large lights at the top of the ceiling, but they wer white colored & covered. So we moved closer away from the fron of the building & we forgot that the window on that side belong to an equipment room. We looked into the the window & the room was completely dark so we knew that the light wasn't coming from the room. We were saying to ourselves "were is the light coming from?". I immediately looked into the sky, & this was the closest anyone had ever been to the object that many of the camp had seen every summer. I pointed & said "look it's the UFO". My 2 friends looked. Out of the side of the object we saw a round orange colored light coming from the object & it was the same color as the rectangular shaped light on the ground & the UFO was pointed in the same direction that the light on the ground was sitting on. One of my friends who was with us wanted to go to the light to see what would happen. But the 2 of us said "are you nuts?" & "what if it takes you or does something to you?". We literally had to drag him away & get our a$$es back into the the rec hall. We told a few other ppl what we saw as they all had seen the object at one point or another during the summer. When we went back outside we looked on the ground & the orange rectangular shaped light on the ground was gone & then looked into the sky right away & the object was also gone & no where to be found in the sky in the area. The 3 of us were very creeped out & so were the other part time cousellors & our full time counsellors as they have all seen the object. I'm just scared what would have happened to my friend if he had stepped right into the light & looked up at the UFO?

This was probably the closest anyone had ever been to it. It wasn't moving at all & no sound was coming out of it. This is no joke I'm very serious about this & what we saw.


I just watched a thing from Unsolved Mysteries about this sighting in Pennsylvania on December 9th 1965 in Kecksburg a samll town in Pennsylvania. This woman & her family & many other ppl saw this object that had fire around it & this woman saw it go down about half a mile away from her home. She had called the police I believe & then she recieved a phone call from a Naval person & told her not to tell anyone else & gave her their number to call only them. She called a friend of hers & the operator cut the line with an emergency call I think it was the guy again. Within 15mins the State Police arrived to the house with 2 unidentified men. They asked where she saw the UFO crash & she pointed into the woods over the trees. One man pulled out an old fashioned radiation detector & went into the woods. Later a search party with police & locals went into the woods. They eventually saw this pine cone shaped silver metal object about 12 feet long pointed with the point first into the ground & the wider part sticking out.

This one eye witness said on there were no markings of the military or anything stating it was an aircraft. He saw what looked like to him ancient hieroglyphics on the side. There were shapes like circles, stars, & weird shapes. He said later he looked at Russian, German, & Croatian & other languages including Hebrew & Arabic none of them resembled what he saw. Only ancient hieroglyphics looked to be the same. Then within minutes the army showed up saying they were incharged & forced them to leave. The crowd saw some men in what looked like radiation suits 4 of them were carrying a large box but told by one of the witnesses who saw it said the box wasn't big enough to hold the whole object itself. They thought maybe the military was removing something from inside. The military came & told the corwd to leave or their cars would be confiscated.

This one UFO researcher who was also a witness tried to conjure up some information. But the government said nothing happened or it was just a meteor. He contacted Nasa & asked if there were any schedualed flights & there were none for December 9. Then he managed to get some reports of other witnesses. Apparently it had taken many turns & twist before landing in Kecksburg Pennsylvania. It had passed through Ontario, a couple of other places before passing through Ohio & went through a couple of other places before landing in Kecksburg.

After the military still says that nothing happened in Kecksburg Pennsylvania on December 9 1965. They had another witness who was a boy at the time. He was sleeping in his bed in his room & was awakened by loud sounds of vehicles & trucks. He looked out of the window & saw some small military vehicles with soldiers & men in blue military uniforms. Then a large truck the last vehicle drove by his house with a large cone type shape object covered with black blankets. & then that was it. The UFO researcher was also able to conjure up any UFO sightings that happened during the month of December in 1965 & the Kecksburg crash on the 9th of December wasn't even included. 

Sorry for the long post. But what a coincedence I was talking about ancient hieroglyphics show man pointing into the sky at UFO's & these ppl saw hieroglyphics on the side of this object. 
What do you think about this story & my experience?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

_*Johnnny* Check this site ( http://www.dudeman.net/siriusly/ufo/ast.shtml ), it is not a serious one but you can find references about ancient time and UFO. 

Check too about stories on "Colonel Percy Harrison Fawcett", he disappeared in Brazil looking for lost cities and connection to other "worlds". If I am not mistaken "Indiana Jones" was based on that person. _


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow...that IS an interesting story - and not inconsistent with some other reports that I've read. I didn't realize you and your friends had come so close to an object. I don't know how I would have reacted - part of me would have wanted to run, another part would have me standing there frozen, and maybe one part would have wanted to approach that light. 

That Pennsylvania account is interesting - I'll have to see if I can find any press reports from that period. For some reason, in the mid-1960's, there were a lot of media reports on objects being sighted. Not that there aren't some sighted during other times, but the press seemed to pay a lot of attention to them, especially during the summer months of that time period. I've been trying to finish up one book on the subject, "The Missing Times: News Media Complicity in the UFO Coverup," by Terry Hansen. Hansen talks about some UFO sightings in Montana in 1975 and then writes extensively about what he calls media cooperation with government officials about procedures and how conspiracies to coverup sightings are constructed. It's somewhat convincing - he has extensive footnotes. I'll have to write more about his perspective sometime. 

It must be strange for you to read about some of those other things, Johnnny - having experienced several sightings yourself, it must be reassuring in one way and a little creepy in another way. 
The hieroglyphics seem fascinating - our own field researchers generally assume that hieroglyphics were methods of communicating developed by ancient cultures, a natural step in devising language and symbols that started with cave dwelling paintings. But it makes me wonder if those symbols didn't have some roots elsewhere - either in ancient religions or visitations or some other form of communication. If people saw things through the ages, and somehow put those symbols into their communication systems, it does make you wonder. Sometime I'd like to see if there is a sample in a museum somewhere. 

As for that Pennsylvania sighting, it makes me wonder what happened to those witnesses. Even though they were sent away, and probably couldn't talk about what they've experienced for fear of persecution in their communities. Part of what I've been looking at is how people experience what happens afterwards, not only in whether they've felt silenced by the government or by fears of being ridiculed in the community. 

In your own close encounter, didn't you have any weird feelings? I dunno...like....flipflopping in your stomach, a weird sense of fear or near-panic...that kind of thing? I've seem some accounts where people report an almost unexplainable sense of panic inside, even before they are sure that the object is a UFO...as if they can sense it in a strange way that we wouldn't sense when noticing a more known object.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> What if there were aliens living among us that have worked themselves into all the major political offices who are against God? What if they were doing everything in their power to keep anyone from learning the truth because they knew that God wanted to give mankind amazing power and that we were destined to rule the universe and more? What if the government was covering up direct irrefutable evidence that he sent his representative here and that a visitation and complete transformation of the planet was soon to take place? There is only one truth, ???what is ??? Is???.
> -OD




That's a curious proposition. Writer Skip Porteus noted in an article that Pat Robertson, in a July 8, 1997 broadcast of "The 700 Club," used part of a segment about the Mars Pathfinder mission to launch into his opinion on UFOS. The writer claims that Robertson viewed the space mission with suspicion. According to Porteus' account, Robertson said that if such things exist, they must surely be demons leading people away from the Lord. 

"Now, that's what Moses said to the children of Israel about those who worship the sun and the moon and the hosts of heaven, because these things, at best, are lifeless nothings, or, if they are intelligent, they're demonic. And, yes, there is a host of heaven. There are angels and there are fallen angels. There is no question about it.

"Can a demon appear as a slanty-eyed, funny-looking creature? Of course he can, or it can. Of course they can deceive people. And if they can lead somebody away from the true God, or away from Jesus Christ, anyway it happens, it doesn't matter, you will lose your salvation. It doesn't matter how they get you. The question is, did they get you, and under what guise?

"This is man in rebellion against God, who refuses to take God's Law."


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

kbm8795 well again this was no joke I'm being very serious about the 3 of us being that close. Myself & one of the guys wanted to get out of there as fast as possible even though we wanted to stay to look at it while our 3rd friend wanted to go step into the light to see if anything would happen to him. We were scared he would have been taken. So you could say we were freakn' out while drawn to it & it took us a little while before we could run back into the building. Right away we went to tell a few more ppl who've also seen it in a panic & ran back out with them & it was gone with the orange like on the grass.

But I was the first one to point out the rectangular shaped orange light on the ground. Do you think this light is some sort of tracking device? The other times we've seen this UFO say from accross the lake or someting we would see the same orange colore light coming from the UFO.

Do you think anything would've happened if we'd thrown a rock or someting into the spot on the grass where the orange light was shinning? Or do you think something would've or could've happened to my friend if he'd ran into the spot of where the light was shinning on the ground?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

_You see how difficult it is to believe in you ? Encounters with less impact had become movies or books. I guess if something remotely like that were experienced by a large group like you mentioned it would be an international storie, easily. 
Sorry but it is my opinion. _


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

So you are calling me a liar?

I'm telling the truth. I learned by 1998 the camp had been closed by the owner because the business partner started his own camp somewhere else with new staff.

I still keep in contact with some of the ppl I was friends with & a few other ppl who I made friends with there who saw it.

Nobody reported. Some wanted to but didn't bother. Others didnt' really care about it or were to creeped out by it they never wanted to speak of it.

There were many ppl who I didn't know or ever spoke when I was there who saw it so I don't know if any of them reported it.

Anyway I have no reason to lie about something like this & I don't lie about anything anyway. So I'm telling the truth whether you believe me or not. This is one of the reasons ppl didn't want to talk about it or tell ppl because of your reaction.

I don't need to make up a story like this to get attention from ppl here. If I wanted attenion I could just go & call my friends who went to camp with me & the friends I made at camp who saw it.

So believe it or not, this really did happen. & there are many sightings around the world that haven't become international stories or that we've even heard about.

So if that is your opinion I don't care, but I know what I & my buddies & others at that camp saw. You'd believe it if you had a sighting experience. So you are entitled for your opinion, but I don't care for it no offense. I know there are other ppl who've experienced sightings who would believe me & kbm8795 already believes me even though I believe he said he hasn't had a sighting experience if I remember correctly. That is enough for me. Take care.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> So if that is your opinion I don't care, but I know what I & my buddies & others at that camp saw. You'd believe it if you had a sighting experience. So you are entitled for your opinion, but I don't care for it no offense. I know there are other ppl who've experienced sightings who would believe me & kbm8795 already believes me even though I believe he said he hasn't had a sighting experience if I remember correctly. That is enough for me. Take care. * JOHN H.* ?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

^I thought that too when i first saw his name
lol


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

Whoa...slow down a little here, Johnnny - it's okay, bud. I don't think Vieope was trying to indicate that he doesn't necessarily believe you - just that it can be harder to believe for people who haven't had an experience. 

And you are right, there are lots of reports that don't end up in the media, and lots of people who just never say anything because they are fearful of the reaction - I can imagine you've dealt with that yourself a few times. 

I don't think he was accusing you of lying at all - he's just trying to put the pieces together with things he knows, and that's why he posted links for us to look at earlier. Now I don't blame you for taking it the other way - it's hard enough to experience something many times that some other people can be skeptical about. Like I said in an earlier post, I admire your ability to talk about a subject that many people have an interest in but don't always know how to react to. . .

I think you and your friends were pretty brave just handling that situation each time you saw the object. . .I've talked to some people who honestly panic quickly and sense a very uneasy feeling inside them. You are probably not the only one on these discussion boards who has experienced something - a lot of people are reading this thread so you never know who might be connecting with your story. 

I wish I knew more about the lights, but I don't know much about them. I've seen reports where they flash in different colors, are aligned differently on the craft, where a beam of light might extend to the ground and is either related to some kind of propulsion or searching the ground for something. I haven't seen much about what those lights mean, except in books about abduction that were written by Strieber and Hopkins quite a few years ago. If you guys had tossed a rock into that beam of light or at the ship, I wonder how it would have responded. But if I had been there, I probably would have been scared enough that I wouldn't be tossing anything at it for fear it could turn hostile! 

It's probably a good thing that you stopped your friend from approaching the object. I don't know of many narratives about people who have approached it and been "taken," but it might be kinda hard to explain to the counselors or authorities that your friend was taken by a UFO, even the ones who had seen it before. It would leave me with a helpless feeling - I mean, how do you shoot one down or get it to let someone go? 

Actually, some of the reports from Brazil talk about situations where objects would shoot a beam down on someone and create a minor wind that would try to suck someone up into the ship. But American and Canadian abduction stories don't usually carry the same conscious stories. The ones that seemed to gain attention were the ones in which people "lost time" or found themselves waking up somewhere different after several hours. The stories end up coming out under hypnosis, but there are some critics of that process and accusations that it is possible for the hypnotist to "plant" a single image that could produce recounting the "experience." I think those are the ones that creep me out the most - all the abduction and experimentation stories and people who say they are marked for "abduction" during their entire lives. 

I'm not sure where I draw the line on believability, and thankfully, it isn't my project to determine the "truth" but rather the way things are communicated.  I do think that the conflict between what people have seen and how it has been explained is still pretty large. 

Remember my earlier post that mentioned the Ohio chase from the mid-1960's? I meant to mention that it was used as the basis for creating the opening parts of the film "Close Encounters of the Third Kind." I understand that when Steven Spielberg produced "Taken" (which was broadcast last year, I believe) a lot of research was based on research of people who had experiences. And I know that there has been at least one off Broadway play that was based on abduction experiences. I have a tape of one of those performances.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^I thought that too when i first saw his name
> lol





aww... now I didn't care who it was...


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^I thought that too when i first saw his name
> lol


_Hahaha.. me too  

Anyway *Johnny* I am not calling you a liar, the thing is that you need to see how we view your experiences. 
Have you ever thought about making a documentary ?

EDIT:Thanks *kbm8795*.  _


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

Does seeing Santa Claus flying throught the sky when I was age 7 count as a UFO or a close encounter? He waved to me and smiled - not kidding.

-OD


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Does seeing Santa Claus flying throught the sky when I was age 7 count as a UFO or a close encounter? He waved to me and smiled - not kidding.
> 
> -OD



_I guess *OD* was having an *OD*._


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't think I would be surprised at anything he "sees".


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

kbm8795 the object was in reaching distance to touch. It was still in the sky & far enough away that I couldn't have thrown a rock at it & hit it. But it was much closer than anyone had seen it over the summers. We could see a beam of light shinning from the ship down to the ground. What we saw was a rectangular shaped light on the ground & the possibility of it shinning through the window was out as the room was dark. When we looked up in the sky infront of the light we saw the object with an orange light shinning from it but NO BEAM shinning from it to the ground. Just the same colored light on the ground & the same colored light coming from the ship or object. We knew it was coming from the object as there were no road lights or any other sources the light could've been coming from. Plus it was exactly the same orange colored light on the UFO & the light on the ground was perfectly lined up with the UFO even though the UFO was at a reasonable height off the ground.

So you think it could've been a tracking device or some sort of infared? I think it could've been just waiting for someone or something to cross the lights path. I still wonder what would've happened had my friend walked directly into the light on the ground or thrown a rock or something into the light spot.

Yes I was scared but still very curious.

kbm8795 you just mentioned again the Ohio sightings in the mid-1960's. Very interesting as the Kecksburg Pennsylvania case I mentioned that I saw on are-run of Unsolved Mysteries from around 1990 that UFO had passed through Ohio before it crashed in Kecksburg Pennsylvania on December 9th 1965 (mid 1960's).

Yes the hypnotic treatment reveals quit a bit. But you are right that not all of them could mean that someone was abducted.

& the lost time factor is something I have seen a lot on tv or read about. 

Vieope okay no probelm. I'm sure though if you had a sighting experience you'd see things differently. Just keep your eyes in the sky & maybe you will see a UFO. I still keep my eyes in the sky almost every day. Sometimes I think I've seen it again, but it turns out to be a plane.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Johnnny did you get anal probed? hahaha


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

_ I know that happened to Cartman.  _


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> I don't think I would be surprised at anything he "sees".



Oh, really now? What if I told you I had a vision of you as moth eaten stodgy 50 year old tenured professor with too much time on his hands who was masquerading as a homosexual hippy to get research funding from NPR but were really a closet conservative who is afraid to come out for fear no one would come to your classes anymore and the other faculty might catch on that you were actually online doing IM posts instead of recruiting effeminate boys for their ???special??? attention and training mentoring program? 

That would not surprise you? 

-OD


----------



## V Player (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Johnnny did you get anal probed? hahaha


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just came in to see if he'd pissed off anyone in this thread too, but hey honestly, I believe in extra-terrestrial life, the Bermuda Triangle, time windows, different dimensions, Atlantis, Big Foot, Loch Ness Monster, the probaility of the continuous existance of Neanderthals, the Chupacabra........and everything else that falls on that list. Honestly.

I grew up in rural Mexico, Ive seen things that I have no words with which to explain. I just wish I could discuss these subjects where "certain people" arent gonna go and try to "top" what Ive seen and known and say and call me names when I disagree or point out that they have inconsitencies in their stories. Know what im talkin about? 

But yeah, I really do believe.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I know that happened to Cartman.  _





Southpark is the best!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> 
> 
> Southpark is the best!


_I bet that *Johnnny* is upset about your observation. He needs to lighten up though. 

He will say: " Screw you guys! I am going home. "_


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Does seeing Santa Claus flying throught the sky when I was age 7 count as a UFO or a close encounter? He waved to me and smiled - not kidding.
> 
> -OD


Well, when I was a cop in the Air Force, I 'jacked-up' Santa Clause on the flight line!
he was in a restricted area, without proper ID and we were dispatched. Put him in a disadvantage, then on the ground, seached him, the escorted out of the area.
Unfortunately, happend by near a perimeter road to the BX...I bet kids passing in cars saw me and my partner doing out duty...
True story!
(it was a flight level exercise...the 'perp' was dressed as Santa..but I did put St. Nick on the ground!)


I like the line from 'Contact' if we are the only ones here in the univese.
"If we aren't, it sure is a huge waste of space'.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _I bet that *Johnnny* is upset about your observation. He needs to lighten up though.
> 
> He will say: " Screw you guys! I am going home. "_




 Just like cartman would say!


----------



## V Player (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> He will say: " Screw you guys! I am going home. "[/i]


No he wont. He will never leave. Thats a promise. Ever see a kid grab a toy, fall to the floor and scream "mine-mine-mine-mine-mine!!!!!!" when his parents say he cant have it? Nah, he'll just tell you to get out of his sandbox if you dont agree with everything he says.


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

kbm8795 we need to get this thread back on track. Isn't it annoying when ppl who don't add any useful information to a thread & all they are adding is totally off topic?

I don't understand how we went from discussing UFO's & the Bermuda Triangle to South Park.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

I might have seen a ghost when I was a kid, but then, could have been my imagination....
Also lived next dor to a civil war graveyard..things happened in our new house..can't explain either..


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone ever seen a CHUPACABRA?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> kbm8795 we need to get this thread back on track. Isn't it annoying when ppl who don't add any useful information to a thread & all they are adding is totally off topic?
> 
> I don't understand how we went from discussing UFO's & the Bermuda Triangle to South Park.




How the fuck did it go from bermuda triangle to ufo's?  Your not the only one who can change topic.


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> I grew up in rural Mexico, Ive seen things that I have no words with which to explain.



'Tis OK MVP, I have heard that there is no language on the planet that can quite explain the things that only a person on peyote can see. I am told it's similar to a person waking up to "coyote ugly" at a whorehouse in Tijuana, being stunned silly for weeks by the episode and trying desperately to put the closest thing that resembled the tequila worm back in the bottle to hide the deed. Some things are best left unsaid...

 

-OD


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Anyone ever seen a CHUPACABRA?



Haha!!  Yes, I saw one or what I thought was one.  It came up to me and tried to hump my leg...  Then I found out it was a poodle later on.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Anyone ever seen a CHUPACABRA?


hell, I can't even pronounce it..


chup-a-ca-bra......
WTF is this?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Haha!!  Yes, I saw one or what I thought was one.  It came up to me and tried to hump my leg...  Then I found out it was a poodle later on.


you sure it was a poodle? It is a Mexican thing..sure it wasn't a chihuahua?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yea, El Chupacabra.  It supposedly eats sheep, and goats, and also comes and takes children at night...  

My leg was humped by a chupacabra


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 26, 2004)

A Chupacabra is a animal(?) or an alien thing that got its name from sucking the blood from goats.  Most corspes recovered where drained of blood, with two puncture wounds.  Evidently, they also eat other small animals.

The word means goatsucker.


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 26, 2004)

> My leg was humped by a chupacabra



Humped is past tense and implies it finished.  What did you do while it was going at it?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

never heard of it..kinda like the 'jersey devil'?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Have you seen one?

I just bought Cowboy Bebop the Movie this weekend.  I was impressed!  I have the whole series, and the movie didnt let me down


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Humped is past tense and implies it finished.  What did you do while it was going at it?


Premier's answer:
"A little to the left..almost...almost...ahhhhhh...."


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> Humped is past tense and implies it finished.  What did you do while it was going at it?



Reading the paper, and feeding it marshmellow peeps.  I was wearing a friends pair of pants, so it was no big deal LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

anyone ever go to a supposedly haunted place and stay the night?
Seen that TV show, where they get a bunch of young people and have them do just that?
Remember an episode where they went to an old civil war fort and had to go around all night and go to laces that were supposedly haunted and check them out. (all had head cams and mics).
Pretty freaky.
Something to play on one's imagination


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> anyone ever go to a supposedly haunted place and stay the night?
> Seen that TV show, where they get a bunch of young people and have them do just that?
> Remember an episode where they went to an old civil war fort and had to go around all night and go to laces that were supposedly haunted and check them out. (all had head cams and mics).
> ...



Yea, it was on MTV right?  That shit creeps the fuck outa me  
I remember on were they had this guy sit in this room(prison) and they had these infared cameras set up.  Well, there was this one spot that kept moving around him, and he kett saying it felt like someone was breathing on his neck!


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 26, 2004)

kbm8795 you are needed to get this thread back on topic instead of wasting space. The topic at hand on this thread is the Bermuda Triangle & kbm8795 brought up UFO's which is also linked in some theories to the Bermuda Triangle. Animals have nothing to do with this thread. Maybe you should all add some UFO information.

Burner02 at least you & Ocean dude & kbm8795 are giving some information regarding the 2 main topics at hand.


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 26, 2004)

When I was a teenager, we went to the "Ghost Tracks" in San Antonio a few times.

It's a weird place.  Basically, there are train tracks at the top of this small hill.  You park at the bottom, put the car in neutral, and it will roll UP the hill and over the tracks.

Story I heard was that a school bus was hit by a train in that spot in the 50's.  

I will say this, one day we went out there about 2 am.  We sprinkled talcum powder on the trunk.  About 2 hours later, I stopped for gas.  There were small hand prints all over the back of the car.  I almost shit my pants.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Does it go over the tracks?  Or does it stop on them.  Thats freaky man.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Johnny-
Hey bro-
we are all out to share info, have a laugh and exchange ideas.
If something catches me as funy, I am gonna call it and use what wit I have to keep this (or any thread) alive and happeneing.
We all veer 'off course', but wil come back to it.

If I may offer a little 'insight'...
When you started asking people to stay on topic..people are gonna have a little fun..it HAS to happen. For instance.
If someone tells you, Don't let me drink too much, I get drunk easy"
Guess what you are gona do by right of passage and duty as a friend?
Get him shit faced. Its in the rule book.

we are gona have a little fun in here, as we do in all open chat forums. Think of it this way. More people come into this thread and post, whether on topic or not, your ideas, points of view wil be seen,.
Take me for instance, besides having the basic curiosity of UFO'S and such, I saw that my pal, Premier was in here and wanted to see what was being said.
I have friends, who wil see where I am, and also come in here.
It's all good.


----------



## supertech (Apr 26, 2004)

I heard of that place "ghost tracks".they say its the ghost of  the school bus kids pushing your car till you go past the railroad tracks


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> When I was a teenager, we went to the "Ghost Tracks" in San Antonio a few times.
> 
> It's a weird place.  Basically, there are train tracks at the top of this small hill.  You park at the bottom, put the car in neutral, and it will roll UP the hill and over the tracks.
> ...


that would be freaky. 
Heard another story like that.
This was from Korea. Guess back during the Krean Conflict, an MP & his canine were snuck up on and killed. Rumor has it, that if you go to the place where this supposedly happened and take a nap, anytime anyone comes near, something will wake you up. Also..if you tossed your poncho or whatever on the ground, when you were woken, it would be folded up beside you...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> I heard of that place "ghost tracks".they say its the ghost of  the school bus kids pushing your car till you go past the railroad tracks


did y'all see the pics that butterfly posted last halloween or so when she and fade went to this supposedly haunted place and took pics of the 'globes'?

I've got a friend who is into the supernatural, adn talks about the globes. Not body-like looking apparaitions, but small bals of light, usually only picked up by photo.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did y'all see the pics that butterfly posted last halloween or so when she and fade went to this supposedly haunted place and took pics of the 'globes'?
> 
> I've got a friend who is into the supernatural, adn talks about the globes. Not body-like looking apparaitions, but small bals of light, usually only picked up by photo.



Im in this HUGE dark building by myself... Now I am getting scurred


----------



## Stickboy (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Does it go over the tracks?  Or does it stop on them.  Thats freaky man.



My car went over the tracks, but I was in gear right after that hauling ass away from the area (the first time, anyway).

Yeah, supposedly, the ghost of the dead children are pushing your car.  I guess that explains the hand prints on my car.

If you every go to San Antone, ask a local on the south side where the tracks are.  It's pretty creepy.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

did...you...hear...THAT? DUDE LOOK OUT!
     

I've got such a hyper imagination.....

Used to be a cop in the AF. used to have to walk fencelines in the midle of nowhere in the dead of night. You'd hear things..twigs snaping..things falling. Usually just critters or deer movig around..but your imagination goes on FULL ALERT!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> My car went over the tracks, but I was in gear right after that hauling ass away from the area (the first time, anyway).
> 
> Yeah, supposedly, the ghost of the dead children are pushing your car.  I guess that explains the hand prints on my car.
> ...


Road trip!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Kind of a funny / spooky story:
Once, while stationed in Vandemberg, AFb, California. I was posted in a truck outside the fenced area of a TITAN IV missile area. (we had a luanch that day, adn the thrust blew over the perimeter fence)
I was reading a magazine or something..the next thing I know, I heard a slight scraping of claws on metal underneath the truck, by the axel. You know that tingle that goes down your spine?
Yeah....I tried to calmly tel myself it was most likely a damn racoon..and put the truck into nuetral and let it roll 30 feet before jumpig out w/ my m-16 at the ready..didn't see anything...knew it wasjust a critter, but with all hte 'ghost stories' in the area..middle of the night....heavy fog....yeah...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats nuts man... I would have blasted the mofo!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Didn't see anything....betcha as son as I rolled forwad, it ran off into the night...
We did have to deal with Badgers out there. Those tings will TEAR you up! I would shot at the thing....
(kept an 'alibi' round or two handy..)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

^HOMO.  











Dammit...wrong thread again. lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

hey, you live in the desert...you seen anything supernatural?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, these little creatures sneaking North 24/7. lol


----------



## V Player (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 'Tis OK MVP, I have heard that there is no language on the planet that can quite explain the things that only a person on peyote can see.
> -OD


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!.......goood one,  

Anyways, yeah man, I was like 5 and 6 and I still have trouble talking about what I saw back then. 

Also, at my best friend's house.......geez i dunno if I should say this..... but WTF, if johnny can tell his goofball stories, so can I. Only this one is true. And yes, my best friend really DOES exist, unlike most people's. Anyways his family is into channeling the spirit of some "holy guy" that lived in Mexico in the early part of the last century and they have this shrine in shed out back where they do it. And in that shed, they have a statue of one of the virgins in the catholic religion whose hair REALLY GROWS!! Im not sh*ttin ya man, I got up to like six inches away from the damned thing and I cant tell you how it happens. All I know is it does. I saw this in my 20s, just in case youse all think I was a kid. 

Oh peep this out:
http://www.bfro.net/NEWS/BODYCAST/ISU_press_rel_cast.asp

And I have another link on a dead chupacabra, say "chew-pah-kah-brah", that they found last year if I can ever find it.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Yeah, these little creatures sneaking North 24/7. lol


you got aliens!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Plenty


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Oh, really now? What if I told you I had a vision of you as moth eaten stodgy 50 year old tenured professor with too much time on his hands who was masquerading as a homosexual hippy to get research funding from NPR but were really a closet conservative who is afraid to come out for fear no one would come to your classes anymore and the other faculty might catch on that you were actually online doing IM posts instead of recruiting effeminate boys for their ???special??? attention and training mentoring program?
> 
> That would not surprise you?
> ...



Not at all from you, O.D....you seem to have quite a few visions that are regularly "out of this world."


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I might have seen a ghost when I was a kid, but then, could have been my imagination....
> Also lived next dor to a civil war graveyard..things happened in our new house..can't explain either..



I've had 2 experiences, auditory only though.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Seen that TV show, where they get a bunch of young people and have them do just that?



FEAR, the one show on MTV I watched, they canned it   One episode this guy that was pumping everyone else up, when he finally had to go out there he was BAWLING and screaming. He went home


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've got a friend who is into the supernatural, adn talks about the globes. Not body-like looking apparaitions, but small bals of light, usually only picked up by photo.



Usually called orbs. I've seen some on video (not my own), moving around actively.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stickboy *_
> If you every go to San Antone, ask a local on the south side where the tracks are.  It's pretty creepy.



http://www.theshadowlands.net/places/texas.htm



> San Antonio - Bexar - The train tracks - In the 20's a bus full of kids was struck by a train on the southwest side of town. I have been there, it is real if you put your car there in neutral something pushes your car over the tracks. Sometimes if you look you can see small hand prints people believe this to be the small children who died in that accident.


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> kbm8795 the object was in reaching distance to touch. It was still in the sky & far enough away that I couldn't have thrown a rock at it & hit it. But it was much closer than anyone had seen it over the summers. We could see a beam of light shinning from the ship down to the ground. What we saw was a rectangular shaped light on the ground & the possibility of it shinning through the window was out as the room was dark. When we looked up in the sky infront of the light we saw the object with an orange light shinning from it but NO BEAM shinning from it to the ground. Just the same colored light on the ground & the same colored light coming from the ship or object. We knew it was coming from the object as there were no road lights or any other sources the light could've been coming from. Plus it was exactly the same orange colored light on the UFO & the light on the ground was perfectly lined up with the UFO even though the UFO was at a reasonable height off the ground.
> 
> So you think it could've been a tracking device or some sort of infared? I think it could've been just waiting for someone or something to cross the lights path. I still wonder what would've happened had my friend walked directly into the light on the ground or thrown a rock or something into the light spot.
> ...




I really don't know much about the function of the lights other than what I have seen presented at this conference - I would think that since sightings come in different shapes, the lights could have a different purpose. Since I'm not really trying to decide whether these things are true or not, I haven't ventured much into speculating about those kinds of details. 

There does seem to be a difference between the stories people have told about sightings and about abductions. The Los Angeles Times reported a couple of years ago that a woman who claims she has had an "abduction"...actually, they prefer to be called "experiencers" now (an interesting, less-shocking term), recounted her stories under hypnosis. Again, there has been a lot of debate among scientists about the validity of those kinds of stories - and there is a lot of discussion about theories involving interdimensional travel and/or kinds of mental conditions that could have produced those experiences. 

I think the significant thing about the UFO phenomenon is that public opinion polls indicate more support for their existence than other supernatural phenomenon (like ghosts, voodoo, etc.) and that there seem to be sightings (like the one you reported) both during the day and the night that have been seen by lots of people. At the same time, the government has spent a lot of money and manpower over the years debunking those claims, which is focused on UFO sightings. They don't spend that kind of money or show any interest in other unexplained things. 

Of course, there are the explanations that at least some of these could be military aircraft, but yet reports starting in the early 1950's were often generated by both military and civilian pilots. How the stories are handled in the media, which is my area, indicates that there were situations in which local press accounts of sightings differed from those reported in the larger media - which, according to one author, indicates cooperation with the government under national security concerns. 

You have an interesting story - especially since it was witnessed by so many others on several occasions. At least you have something you can talk about with friends and pass on to your children.


----------



## V Player (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*San Antonio - Bexar - The train tracks - In the 20's a bus full of kids was struck by a train on the southwest side of town. I have been there, it is real if you put your car there in neutral something pushes your car over the tracks. Sometimes if you look you can see small hand prints people believe this to be the small children who died in that accident.
> *_


_*
Uh.....believe it or not, that story was actually covered by one of the Dallas TV stations as part of a halloween thing on their 10:00 news. They put a car on the railroad tracks, and sure enough, it rolled over. They then went and sprinkled white talcum powder on the back of the trunk and man lemme tell ya....you could definately see something that looked like kids hand prints on that car. I swear. Like I said, it was on the news at 10.*_


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Uh.....believe it or not, that story was actually covered by one of the Dallas TV stations as part of a halloween thing on their 10:00 news. They put a car on the railroad tracks, and sure enough, it rolled over. They then went and sprinkled white talcum powder on the back of the trunk and man lemme tell ya....you could definately see something that looked like kids hand prints on that car. I swear. Like I said, it was on the news at 10.



Do ya think that encourages more people to go out to those tracks late at night? It would be pretty weird to see little handprints on the back of that car. . .so is the story about the ghosts of those children trying to save the car from the tracks?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Oh, really now? What if I told you I had a vision of you as moth eaten stodgy 50 year old tenured professor with too much time on his hands who was masquerading....



Can we avoid the personal attacks please, there is no reason for it and this is not the place for outletting aggression by trying to demean others.

For the fellow ghost freaks, a new thread maybe should be started. Yes its an open chat forum and sometimes topics go astray but if the thread starter wishes to see it stay on topic thats fine too. I'd split the thread but I think it would take some of the UFO related posts with it.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kbm8795 *_
> Do ya think that encourages more people to go out to those tracks late at night? It would be pretty weird to see little handprints on the back of that car. . .so is the story about the ghosts of those children trying to save the car from the tracks?


Yeah the story was about the ghosts of those children and it is downright spooky when you see those hand prints. I mean....I just snapped my head back and went DAAAYYYAAAAM!! 

From what I hear a lot of people go to those tracks to see for themselves and I have yet to hear of anyone not coming back in shock. But I know I sure as hell would never go see for myself. I would totaly come unglued if I saw that for myself.

That same week they had other stories and one of the other that I remember was about this supposed "large human like bird" that was creeping around Houston or San Antonio, I believe. They interviewed several people and all reported a large humanoid bird like thing that attacked a camper trailer. 

When my mom saw this story, she freaked. She remembered reading something in the Mexican papers about something similar being caught and killed when she was a young girl, and she says she will never forget the "face" of the creature. This was the 1940s, so... Now Mexico is infamous for having no censorship of the press. They have newspapers that show graphic images of dead and mutilated people if they are part of a story, so I believe they took a picture of whatever that thing was and published it. And I mean she downright freaked!


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 27, 2004)

Metal V Player what I have written aren't stories. There reality sorry to disappoint you but I don't lie. I don't even see the point of you being here in this thread than to cause trouble. It's obvious you have no interest in UFO's.  What you have written sounds more unbelievable than my reality experience.

kbm8795 what do you think of all the non sense in this thread lately? As for the lights I think the different colored lights do different things. With this particular UFO I only would see that orange light. & maybe what I saw on the ground some sort of tracking light.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> What you have written sounds more unbelievable than my reality experience.


Riiiiiiiiiiight......what i talked about was covered on the news, on camera, for all the world to see and IM the one writting nonsense. 

[IMG2]http://home.comcast.net/~halfelf/Dummies.JPG[/IMG2]


----------



## OceanDude (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Can we avoid the personal attacks please, there is no reason for it and this is not the place for outletting aggression by trying to demean others.



Mudge, this was not a personal attack I was giving the ol boy a compliment and having fun. I called him a closet conservative. Has that term taken on such a severe semantic meaning at IM that it raises above all the other uncensored liberal inflamatory statements to warrant its sole chastisement? Why no appeal to reason when he consistently interjects his terse barbs on other posters? This is an "open chat" forum not a moderated debate with rules.

-OD


----------



## Johnnny (Apr 27, 2004)

Let's just keep to the 2 topics at hand everything else is wasting space. If you don't like the subjects in the thread than don't reply. It saves space.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Now Mexico is infamous for having no censorship of the press.



Mexico was telivising UFO footage during the 90s, I think it was over Mexico City but I could be incorrect.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_I remember that a saw this, it is supposed to be the more accurate footage about UFOs ever and I saw a documentary about the ghosts in the trails tracks too. I still have no explanation for the hands yet.   _


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> That same week they had other stories and one of the other that I remember was about this supposed "large human like bird" that was creeping around Houston or San Antonio, I believe. They interviewed several people and all reported a large humanoid bird like thing that attacked a camper trailer.
> 
> When my mom saw this story, she freaked. She remembered reading something in the Mexican papers about something similar being caught and killed when she was a young girl, and she says she will never forget the "face" of the creature. This was the 1940s, so... Now Mexico is infamous for having no censorship of the press. They have newspapers that show graphic images of dead and mutilated people if they are part of a story, so I believe they took a picture of whatever that thing was and published it. And I mean she downright freaked!



Here's something similar from other areas...

http://paranormal.about.com/cs/humanenigmas/a/aa082503.htm


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

This, of course, is my favorite...  

Fantasy Flier. 

Some marines got Bob Hope as entertainment during the Vietnam War. Others were even luckier. Three U.S. Marines standing guard one night in Da Nang, Vietnam in 1969 were also approached by a winged creature, but this one was tantalizingly different. As the creature flew closer and closer, they could see that it had the form of a naked woman. She was completely black and had enormous bat-like wings. She glowed, they said, with an eerie greenish light.


----------



## Var (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a personal ghost story, too.  I could go on all night about this stuff.  Is this now a "paranormal" thread, or are we starting a new one?  Wouldnt want to upset Johnny.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 27, 2004)

_Hey *Var*, start a thread about ghost stories. _


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2004)

I always though the bermuda triangle was a code name for pussy.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

Careful Kuso, you might get a hissy fit for changing the topic to pussy.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Careful Kuso, you might get a hissy fit for changing the topic to pussy.



Sorry, I must have missed the "anal thread" warning  No harm meant.


----------



## V Player (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Sorry, I must have missed the "anal thread" warning  No harm meant.


Yeah, apparently us trouble makers started it before you. We're over on the ghost thread cleaning the claw and scratch marks. Sorry we didnt put the warning up.


----------



## kuso (Apr 27, 2004)

Well then, now that the "trouble makers" have left, I guess its now cool for me to have some fun here


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

They left???? 
Did they dissapear in the triangle???


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

speaking of Bermusa Triangle...ya big hippee!
How the hell are ya!
Long time, no see, bud!


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

Doing really GREAAAAAT!!!You,wazzzup?


----------



## V Player (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> They left????
> Did they dissapear in the triangle???


No, we're over on The Ghost Thread where people dont get their panties in a wad when someone sits in another corner of the sandbox and takes attention away from the author. Join us, why dontcha.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

but this is more fun..I think this thread is dead..henceforth..OPEN GAME...
ha!


great to hear, Dero!
I'm gona buy a mtn biks as soon as I get my tax return check!
I'm thinking a Gary Fischer (sp) for around 500.00 US.
Front suspension, decent components....


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

Tadaaaaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

ok, yours will be nicer..but ya gotz ta start somewhere...


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

For more details,check the sport forum,"Calling all MTBers"thread.
I've had it for a week now...
Needless to say that I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE it! 
K,'nuff whoring on this thread...


----------



## V Player (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> but this is more fun..I think this thread is dead..henceforth..OPEN GAME...
> ha!


Wait till the "author" comes in and sees his thread hijacked again. He'll throw a reall hissy and then it will really be fun for ya.


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

If he does not like it...
He can start his own site...


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> Wait till the "author" comes in and sees his thread hijacked again. He'll throw a reall hissy and then it will really be fun for ya.


well metal..look at my post count...ask me if I give a fuq...

This thead hasn't been used in a couple days. Kinda like claiming rights to salvage a ship.


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2004)

Whatta whore!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

you're only 4k some odd posts behind me pal......kinda like the pot calling the kettle black, eh?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 1, 2004)

yea but youve been here a year or so less
and the amount difference between you posts
is that he is only at 2/3 of what you have posted


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

I would say closer to 4/5..


----------



## Johnnny (May 2, 2004)

Metal V Player this thread is dead because you haven't added any
useful serious information to it either Bermuda Triangle or UFO related. All you added was hot air which will probably disappear in the triangle.


----------



## V Player (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Metal V Player this thread is dead because you haven't added any
> useful serious information to it either Bermuda Triangle or UFO related. All you added was hot air which will probably disappear in the triangle.


[IMG2]http://home.comcast.net/~halfelf/Dummies.JPG[/IMG2]


----------



## X Ring (May 2, 2004)

i know this thread is dead but 9 PM EST on the Discovery Channel there is a special on the the Bermuda triangle


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

really? damn...I'm gonna miss it..


----------



## X Ring (May 2, 2004)

shit I just missed it ahhaa


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

maybe it disappeared..


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> maybe it disappeared..


----------



## Johnnny (May 3, 2004)

Metal V Player you have once again killed this thread. Why not add some useful information to the thread?

& that pic is the most retarded thing you could've posted. I think it reflects your personality.

Instead of crap like this wasting space, why not add some useful information to the thread? It would be more of your time spent on productive things instead of what you normally write.


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Johnnny *_
> Metal V Player you have once again killed this thread. Why not add some useful information to the thread?
> 
> & that pic is the most retarded thing you could've posted. I think it reflects your personality.
> ...


[IMG2]http://home.comcast.net/~halfelf/Dummies.JPG[/IMG2]


----------



## Johnnny (May 3, 2004)

The same song & dance over & over again. Doesn't surprise me.
Metal V Player you have once again killed this thread. Why not add some useful information to the thread?

& that pic is the most retarded thing you could've posted. I think it reflects your personality.

Instead of crap like this wasting space, why not add some useful information to the thread? It would be more of your time spent on productive things instead of what you normally write.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Metal V Player *_
> [IMG2]http://home.comcast.net/~halfelf/Dummies.JPG[/IMG2]



HEY! since you love guitar and samurai's

go to this site:
RealUltimatePower.net

Its a hilarious site about ninjas who kill people with guitars and boners!!!


----------



## V Player (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> HEY! since you love guitar and samurai's
> 
> go to this site:
> ...


Yes Im very familiar with that site!! LOL it IS funny. I think Ive seen almost every website dedicated to "ninjas" because I switched from kung fu to ninjutsu and Im always always looking around. Ever been to ninjaburger.com?? Talk about hilarious!! "We deliver your order on time or we commit seppuku!"......LMMFAO!!


----------

